# "Here Be Tygers"



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 10, 2017)

_ Just when I thought it could not get any stranger, Breaking News...All 5 local broadcast stations,"Three Tigers Running Loose"...On the face of it most would find this strange, But this is the winter home of whats left of all the traveling circuses ...Local social media blows up..."Pull in your livestock and grab your guns"...Helicopters from every TV station plus Local county sheriffs cris-crossing the night air spotlights probing all the possible hiding spots...licensed big cat owners posting pictures of all their cats in place and secured...Panic talk because of the time change small tasty children will be at bus stops in the dark tomorrow morning...The last hurricane came through here a few weeks ago with less drama...Welcome to Paradise...This is the price you pay to live here...
**G**  _


----------



## Z2V (Nov 10, 2017)

Where is this at?


----------



## dlane (Nov 10, 2017)

Locations ?  , were nice


----------



## core-oil (Nov 10, 2017)

grumpygator said:


> _Just when I thought it could not get any stranger, Breaking News...All 5 local broadcast stations,"Three Tigers Running Loose"...On the face of it most would find this strange, But this is the winter home of whats left of all the traveling circuses ...Local social media blows up..."Pull in your livestock and grab your guns"...Helicopters from every TV station plus Local county sheriffs cris-crossing the night air spotlights probing all the possible hiding spots...licensed big cat owners posting pictures of all their cats in place and secured...Panic talk because of the time change small tasty children will be at bus stops in the dark tomorrow morning...The last hurricane came through here a few weeks ago with less drama...Welcome to Paradise...This is the price you pay to live here...
> **G**  _


Gator,  I do not fancy the thought of hungry tigers prowling around in my area, some times I find life bad enough when the ***** cat I own becomes hungry,  This problem you and all your fellow residents are now landed with is 100%  the fault ofthe circus owners and  mans exploitation of beautiful wild creatures which belong living happily in the wilderness , Such outdated forms of entertainment belong to the dark ages.


----------



## brino (Nov 10, 2017)

Maybe the escaped tigers and all the introduced giant snakes will take care of eachother..................but, ahh likely not.


----------



## DHarris (Nov 10, 2017)

He's in telavast (sp?) Florida


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 10, 2017)

no tigers here in Montana, but they locked down the elementry school a couple of years ago because a mountain lion was seen prowling the creeki that runs nearby.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 10, 2017)

Sorry, all I forgot the new 2.0 version does not show hometowns...Sarasota Florida....Siting was at Myakka city... 15 miles east out in the country...All circus and rescue animals accounted for...Could well be a hoax...I hope so....Country folk out that way got life hard enough


----------



## dlane (Nov 10, 2017)

Grumpy, your post : can you see your avatar, I saw mine fine but couldn't respond, O it's Florida only, 
Maybe groups shouldn't come up on home screen
Thanks


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe they will develop a taste for pythons.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 11, 2017)

Let them free , something needs to take care of the varmints down there , shoot in NJ the great minds in Trenton turned out rattlesnakes and black bears . I've seen them in the woods , duck hunting one day a wolf came right up close to me with his snout covered in blood. After that encounter I started carrying a couple buckshot rounds . If he'd attacked he'd be dead my ten gauge had 3 1/2 number 2 steel at ten feet his brain would be gone. When I hunted I had tons of game all around I get real still and don't move till I'm on target. I've killed woodducks teal pintail mallards and geese at 85 yards a couple a bit further. Steel shot does reach but you got to put it there. Had some friends to my blind and they said what the hell are you using a howitzer. Nope just know how to hit what I aim at. 
It would be very bad to have to kill those cats. I'd say catch them and ship them to where they are left in the world. But don't kill the tigers .  To many other game animals are not being thinned down anymore. 
I hunted every year of my life till I couldn't do it physically. Would I go again if able in a heart beat or blink of an eye.


----------

